# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Leecher Group Ammendment #1

## Herzeleid

We have probably 5-10x as many lazy leechers as we do normal members, contribs, donators, and active users combined.

However, they are in the leecher group for different reasons.

Some may have joined for a month or so, and leeched for a bit ( who didn't leech their first few weeks? Checked things out, ya know )

Some have been here for years and continue to leech material.


my suggestion is for members that have been here for more than 2 months and have <5 rep should need to get more than 5 rep to get out of the group.

For example:

Member A has been here for a month, has 3 rep. Is a lazy leecher. Needs 2 rep to get out, sounds fair.

Member B has been here for a year and a half. Has 3 rep. Is in the lazy leecher group. Needs 7 rep to get out of the group. Sounds fair to me.

A lot of people are busting their ass off trying to post helpful or encouraging comments, to get out of the group, while others ( like the year old leechers ) are just literally reposting their material and getting out of the leecher tag.

Something scaled, like after 1 month, you need 1 more rep per month or something.

So you've been here 12 months, you need 12 rep to take off the tag. not a hard task...

I know this is probably scripturally impossible, but just an idea.

----------


## Avrsion

good idea, /signed

----------


## Mesmoras

I like it too, especially that atleast 1 rep a month, well, it would be better as 2 but that's not the point. /signed

----------


## Herzeleid

> I like it too, especially that atleast 1 rep a month, well, it would be better as 2 but that's not the point. /signed


Some people have been here for like a year and a half and have like 3 rep, so they would need ~30-35 rep. And that's a bit cruel to keep them in the leecher group for that long...

Or so some might perceive it that way... LOL

----------


## Ditrix

Not likely for this to ever happen, I have seen this in the past on other forums... lol

----------


## Herzeleid

> Not likely for this to ever happen, I have seen this in the past on other forums... lol


Say the guy who registered here today?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

but true, it most likely won't be accepted because it's like impossible to do.

----------


## Mesmoras

Ok, well 1 rep a month it is...

----------


## Xx Killjoy xX

I just got my leecher status tookin off yay!

----------


## Banksey

I'd fully agree with this sounds quite fair.

Maybe 5 Rep Minimum to get out, And like Neinteen said, Every month you've been here, Plus 1 Rep to get, Maximum 15 would be fair in my opinion.

If this is possible, I fully support it.

----------


## Tristan

What about the people who find this rule and register a new acc.?

----------


## Acespades

They give us more members

----------


## Onemore

Seems like a fair idea.

-Onemore

----------


## Mudkip

/sign
this rocks.

----------


## Igsy

:< I got like 9 rep for the 8 different threads I made, none of which were reposts either.
Its the luck of the draw for some people.
Plus, since I stopped playing live at the beggining of TBC, that gets rid of half of the catagories to get rep from, Such as Exploits, Exploration, Guides and Bots.
And since I'm on a now outdated OS, with a busted CD drive, I can't upgrade my OS, so I can't use the model editing software, or bot creation software... I can't even run a private server, so there goes another way or getting rep.
The only way I can get rep now, is scams, even which its more effective if you have an up-to-date WoW to aid you...

----------


## Frogzilla

/signed I have to agree.

----------


## Koest

I see just a couple flaws and infairities (not a word I bet) but.. /sign or on a p-server .sign :P

----------


## Mike3667

hmm this is a good idea. But, for the people that have been here a while, yes it is fairly cruel making them gain 20-40 rep to get out of the leecher group. Why? Because now if you find an exploit you go and post it you find out someone else posted it before you by like 2 hours or so and people start too flame etc. But other than that 1 rep per month doesn't sound bad at all.

/sign I guess.

----------


## Cal

/signed.



The right to bear arms as well, please.

----------


## *TraPStaR*

/agree i to think this is a great idea

----------


## Merc

> /signed.
> 
> 
> 
> The right to bear arms as well, please.


..lol nice i think its a good system..

----------


## Flying Piggy

I think our current system is very good.

----------


## Elites360

why do you want Lazy Leechers Brought down even more?

This is Pointless.

----------


## Remahlól

> Some may have joined for a month or so, and leeched for a bit ( who didn't leech their first few weeks? Checked things out, ya know )


Illidari has collected around 40 reputation in his first 3 days.
Although he had a 30~posts/day ratio, he managed to reach half of the way to the contributor in only 3 days. 

That deserves my respect.

And to your topic, I support your idea. It would be more fair like that.

----------


## Zokmag

I agree /signed

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Druids are fine L2P.
Ok, on a more serious note, not signed. It's fine as it is, 5 rep, and you're out, what's the problem here?
Maybe it's a bit screwed up right now, but give it some time.

/noooooot signed

----------


## Fault

i personally agree with the idea of 2 for each month. 12 month and only 12 rep? Ive been here 14 month, and i have 658 rep. If ur here for 12 months, and u only have 12 rep, u are a leecher.

----------


## joric

/not signed 
now all i need to do is get some rep to get out of my leeacher staus.

----------


## Ariakan

:Big Grin:  itd be fun to be called a leecher  :Big Grin:  just sounds kinda cool :P dang i need some warnings lol that Site n00b tagg looks cooler then Master Seargeant :P

----------


## Loveshock

1 rep a month is very reasonable and do-able for anyone. /signed

----------


## Dragonshadow

Damnit :/

I have 4 rep, and no matter what I post, I can't get ONE ****ING REP.

----------


## Herzeleid

I've been here for the same amount of time as you. ( A month less actually )

----------


## Nugma

I support this idea fully.

----------


## Debt

I heartily endorse this program/media/idea.

-Debt

----------


## cripling

Naaaah 5 rep should be enough to get out of the leecher group, 1rep per month should be kinda easy though.

----------


## Mesmoras

Yeh your definitely a leecher if you can't get 1 rep a month. It would be phenomenal if this idea were carried out.

----------


## MaXe L3G3ND

*Doesn't sound like a bad idea at all lol :P*

----------


## shadowfox47

/sign

if you cant get atleast 1 rep a month you are a leecher

----------


## Viter

i cant get 1 rep evry month...

----------


## Mr Barbeque

/sign

good idea imo.

----------


## Mesmoras

Vibox, you are a leecher then, well atleast in my eyes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Viter

> Vibox/Viter, you are a leecher then, well atleast in my eyes


But i just made my own repack and im working on making a new one!  :Wink: 
(ascent repack)

----------


## Draz

Well this does sound fair BUT dont forget:
People like me who have been here since MMOwned was still a non-existing site with only very few people posting, I left here & I left WoW aswel because I was getting bored... But the last 2-3 months I came back to WoW and I stumbled upon this site and remembered that I still had an account so I reactivated it and here I am  :Big Grin: , to make a long story short:
You can't expect for people that have been afk for a ~year to come back and instantly get +12rep or so  :Wink: 

-Draz

----------


## Mesmoras

That is true. Then it should be that if you don't get 1 rep in a month, your a leecher, but in the second month that your in it, if/when you get 1 rep, you have to wait until the end of that month to get out of it.

----------


## Zekter

This looks nice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

/sign

----------


## ReidE96

There probably should be a cap on how much you need. After all, if you were here for 2 years (like many folk will be next year) then that's 24 rep to get out the leechers. Cap it at, say, 15 and this idea takes on a new level of awesome.

----------


## kero21

i say this is a good idea

but seeing as i am in the leecher group, my say really doesn't count

----------

